# Canon EOS-1D X Mark III appears on latest product list



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 24, 2019)

> The official announcement of the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III inches closer, as according to Nokishita both the EOS-1D X Mark III and WFT-E9 (wireless file transmitter) have appeared on Canon’s latest product list.
> We expect an announcement in late January or early February ahead of the CP+ tradeshow.
> We have been told to expect the availability of the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III to come in early April.



Continue reading...


----------



## SV (Dec 24, 2019)

Very interested to see what the final specs will be!


----------



## Architect1776 (Dec 24, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



I want the two tone.


----------



## miketcool (Dec 24, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> I want the two tone.


Use a dremel...


----------



## DarkPhalanx (Dec 24, 2019)

miketcool said:


> Use a dremel...


----------



## bellorusso (Dec 24, 2019)

Canon has lost this decade to Sony. Let's hope Canon's 2020 will start with some new strategy.
I think one flagship camera is not enough for today's market.
Canon puts all the efforts to cheap cameras, but that market shrinks like something in a cold water. Canon could look at smartphones market. Apple, Google and other release several flagship models at once and do it every year. 
I believe, Canon needs at least three current flagship models for different kind of consumers. Alas, Canon only indulges news agencies and older Japanese tourists who are looking for cheap crappy cameras. What about photogs of wildlife, fashion, portraits and all other kinds who prefer more megapixels in a form of a flagship? Canon has completely forgot about us.


----------



## wtlloyd (Dec 24, 2019)

Going forward, I wouldn't buy anything EF mount. When they bring the Pro body RF mount out, I expect they will announce RF Supertelephoto lenses to pair with it. DO tech? Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 24, 2019)

wtlloyd said:


> Going forward, I wouldn't buy anything EF mount. When they bring the Pro body RF mount out, I expect they will announce RF Supertelephoto lenses to pair with it. DO tech? Maybe, maybe not.


Oh great, that means I can get some real EF bargains!

Being slightly more serious, some EF designs benefit from being used on R mount, specifically the EF 8-15, the EF15, EF14, EF11-24, and all the TS-E lenses but especially the 17. As a large portion of my paid work is done with lenses in this group I'm very happy that an investment in a new mount body actually dramatically increases my functionality and isn't forcing me to buy new lenses as well.

Personally I can see me getting a high resolution R but only using it in specific instances, I'd use my EF mount cameras for 95% of what I do, so for me EF is still very relevant and I can see me getting more EF lenses moving forwards, for the other 5% of the time I will use adapters.For my use I see zero point in buying dedicated RF lenses as I won't have the backwards compatibility and that will severely limit their functionality for my uses.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 24, 2019)

bellorusso said:


> Canon has lost this decade to Sony. Let's hope Canon's 2020 will start with some new strategy.
> I think one flagship camera is not enough for today's market.
> Canon puts all the efforts to cheap cameras, but that market shrinks like something in a cold water. Canon could look at smartphones market. Apple, Google and other release several flagship models at once and do it every year.
> I believe, Canon needs at least three current flagship models for different kind of consumers. Alas, Canon only indulges news agencies and older Japanese tourists who are looking for cheap crappy cameras. What about photogs of wildlife, fashion, portraits and all other kinds who prefer more megapixels in a form of a flagship? Canon has completely forgot about us.


Canon is *******. Heard that before.


----------



## jvillain (Dec 24, 2019)

wtlloyd said:


> Going forward, I wouldn't buy anything EF mount.


I wish it was that simple for me. I expect to be picking up a C series in the next couple of years but they probably won't take RF glass for another 5 years or more. If ever. But I need some more glass for my R now.


----------



## djack41 (Dec 24, 2019)

Canon produces good equipment. But good will not carry them long in a severely shrinking camera market. DSLR shooters will soon be making the decision to move to mirrorless platforms. With the release of new RF lenses, Canon's legacy glass will no longer hold the Canon customer base. Canon must now demonstrate that it is the future of photography and not the past.


----------



## HarryFilm (Dec 24, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Canon is *******. Heard that before.



2020 is THE ULTIMATE YEAR where everything is coming all at once for your stills photography and videography desires. Big Lenses, Bigger Sensors and a Fusion of Stills/Video Camera Bodies!

Super-Smartphones with APS-C and 2/3rd Inch Sensors. And cameras with built-in Hi-Res IR (Infrared) and UV (Ultraviolet) capable imaging for your beyond-the-visual-spectrum artists and astro-photographers --- HUUUUUUUGE SENSOR PHOTOSITES --- Extreme Low Light Photography --- 50+ Megapixels --- 30 fps and 60 fps Burst Rates --- IT IS COMING VERY SOON !!!

THIS IS THE YEAR it all happens !!!


.

So best wishes. A Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to each and all !!!!

.

AND a final December 24, 2019 visual gift to you all ....

.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 24, 2019)

wtlloyd said:


> Going forward, I wouldn't buy anything EF mount. When they bring the Pro body RF mount out, I expect they will announce RF Supertelephoto lenses to pair with it. DO tech? Maybe, maybe not.


Yes, by all means, dump that outdated EF mount stuff, especially any supertelephotos you may have. I hope lots of people follow your advice and flood the market.


----------



## GoldWing (Dec 24, 2019)

bellorusso said:


> Canon has lost this decade to Sony. Let's hope Canon's 2020 will start with some new strategy.
> I think one flagship camera is not enough for today's market.
> Canon puts all the efforts to cheap cameras, but that market shrinks like something in a cold water. Canon could look at smartphones market. Apple, Google and other release several flagship models at once and do it every year.
> I believe, Canon needs at least three current flagship models for different kind of consumers. Alas, Canon only indulges news agencies and older Japanese tourists who are looking for cheap crappy cameras. What about photogs of wildlife, fashion, portraits and all other kinds who prefer more megapixels in a form of a flagship? Canon has completely forgot about us.


You got that right brother. Imagine Canon's flagship at 20MP's all the double talk in the world can't justify such an insulting proposition.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 24, 2019)

Just give me the final specs already please


----------



## JWest (Dec 24, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> some EF designs benefit from being used on R mount, specifically the EF 8-15, the EF15, EF14, EF11-24, and all the TS-E lenses but especially the 17



How do these, particularly the TSE's, benefit from R mounting?


----------



## Tremotino (Dec 25, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Being slightly more serious, some EF designs benefit from being used on R mount, specifically the EF 8-15, the EF15, EF14, EF11-24, and all the TS-E lenses but especially the 17. As a large portion of my paid work is done with lenses in this group I'm very happy that an investment in a new mount body actually dramatically increases my functionality and isn't forcing me to buy new lenses as well.



I'm dreaming of a RF 24mm T&S f2.8 this lens should be so much better designed for the rf mount. maybe 2021?


----------



## Tremotino (Dec 25, 2019)

HarryFilm said:


> So best wishes. A Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to each and all !!!!
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Thanks, without your comments this community wouldn't be so fantastic. 

Do you want to know a secret? 
I know you want.

Canon is working on foveon sensors. They will be ready for the second ML sensor generation. Canon eos RIV or RV will have it. The new sensor generation from the 90d ecc. is at the moment good enough to compete against sony sensors. And then bam.

What about your rumor of the MF Canon? Still in the works?


----------



## HarryFilm (Dec 25, 2019)

Tremotino said:


> Thanks, without your comments this community wouldn't be so fantastic.
> 
> Do you want to know a secret?
> I know you want.
> ...




Let's just say that you need to wait until the new year just a tad few days after CES 2020 when something BIG is coming ... IT IS NOT OUR 50.3 megapixel MF camera which is coming later...but rather a "VERY VERY INTERESTING RUMOUR" which I haven't yet confirmed yet with certain Asian "engineering sources" but when I saw the example in-the-wild-imagery from my usual European sources, I was EXTREMELY IMPRESSED that Canon is even contemplating "this" !!!!

.
It's a Doozy from Canon!
.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 25, 2019)

JWest said:


> How do these, particularly the TSE's, benefit from R mounting?


Because you can easily use PL and ND filters with the adapter, it is very awkward or expensive to use filters with most of my listed lenses, the TS-E 24-50-90-135 can use regular filters but using an adapter means one fits them all and you will never get filter vignetting however much you tilt and shift.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 25, 2019)

Tremotino said:


> I'm dreaming of a RF 24mm T&S f2.8 this lens should be so much better designed for the rf mount. maybe 2021?


The RF mount should, in theory, allow greater tilt and shift, not so important for wider angle lenses but it would greatly benefit the longer focal lengths, to be honest the TS-E 135 is severely limited by the flange distance and 'throat' the mirror requires and could really use 30º to 45º of tilt rather than the pathetic 10º it actually has. Not sure the R design would allow that much before shadowing but it would certainly be much better than the EF design.


----------



## SecureGSM (Dec 25, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> The RF mount should, in theory, allow greater tilt and shift, not so important for wider angle lenses but it would greatly benefit the longer focal lengths, to be honest the TS-E 135 is severely limited by the flange distance and 'throat' the mirror requires and could really use 30º to 45º of tilt rather than the pathetic 10º it actually has. Not sure the R design would allow that much before shadowing but it would certainly be much better than the EF design.


PBD. What is your view on what vignetting on RF mount may looks like at say 30 degrees of tilt? Just thinking.


----------



## JWest (Dec 25, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Because you can easily use PL and ND filters with the adapter, it is very awkward or expensive to use filters with most of my listed lenses, the TS-E 24-50-90-135 can use regular filters but using an adapter means one fits them all and you will never get filter vignetting however much you tilt and shift.



oh, well that's not a huge deal and i am guessing this adapter thing you mean is not a full spectrum solution anyway such as for using grad ND or stacking ND+PL or Grads top and bottom. 

I am already covered for the 17 using Fotodiox system. Now, if there were a way to combine front filtering with something between lens and body, then that would certainly expand the usefulness.


----------



## JWest (Dec 25, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> The RF mount should, in theory, allow greater tilt and shift, not so important for wider angle lenses but it would greatly benefit the longer focal lengths,



I never really thought about this but I can say that what I could capture with my 4x5 lenses is still not matched. The Schnieder XL's were really amazing. My most used ones were 58 and 72 but I also did a lot for years with the Nikor SW 65, 75, 90 and Rodenstock 45, 55, 120S - To be honest, I miss that time.


----------



## sanj (Dec 25, 2019)

My fantasy would be that this camera has a way of mounting RF lenses. That would be my surprise wishlist. The second is IBS. I am delighted with the rest of the released specs.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 25, 2019)

HarryFilm said:


> Let's just say that you need to wait until the new year just a tad few days after CES 2020 when something BIG is coming ... IT IS NOT OUR 50.3 megapixel MF camera which is coming later...but rather a "VERY VERY INTERESTING RUMOUR" which I haven't yet confirmed yet with certain Asian "engineering sources" but when I saw the example in-the-wild-imagery from my usual European sources, I was EXTREMELY IMPRESSED that Canon is even contemplating "this" !!!!
> 
> .
> It's a Doozy from Canon!
> .




I definitely recall one of your 'rumours' not so long ago that Canon was bringing some technologically 'interesting' stuff but were barking up the wrong tree and would be rendered irrelevant by other companies. 

As for that phone-cum-brick with the amazing sensor being released 'soon' .....not seen that yet.


----------



## GoldWing (Dec 25, 2019)

So now news about the 1DXMKIII turns into R Lens discussions and Mirrorless.

How about we talk about the 1DXMKIII ??

Strange new concept?


----------



## Cyborx (Dec 25, 2019)

The new 1Dx III wil just be a little upgrade from the mark II. 
A little better ISO performance, a little more K video, a little more resolution, a little faster, a little more accurate. 
No IBIS, no Mirrorless, just same old same old, just a little upgrade. Of course with a lot of spin/marketing online on vague terms as deep learning AF blablabla. 
If we are lucky we get eye AF in mirror up modus, but I'm affraid even that is not the case.

2020 is the time Canon must show what they can put up against the supersharp and accurate (eye AF) sony mirrorless cameras, or the only thing we see in 2021 from Canon is a new printer.


----------



## GoldWing (Dec 25, 2019)

Cyborx said:


> The new 1Dx III wil just be a little upgrade from the mark II.
> A little better ISO performance, a little more K video, a little more resolution, a little faster, a little more accurate.
> No IBIS, no Mirrorless, just same old same old, just a little upgrade. Of course with a lot of spin/marketing online on vague terms as deep learning AF blablabla.
> If we are lucky we get eye AF in mirror up modus, but I'm affraid even that is not the case.
> ...


Better resolution "detail" and better focus with lower noise is hard to argue with. If they upped the MP's on top of that, it could be enough to sway people. 

A friend I respect in the film industry spoke of 6K being the sweet spot to pull frames and punch out stills. 

I don't know what the future holds, but I sure hope Canon will add enough MP's to push the majority of us over the edge to buy the multiple copies we would need.

Best to you


----------



## serhatakbal (Dec 25, 2019)

Canon sells the WFT-E9 transmitter again .. They really like to exploit people !!!!!!!!
I decided to switch to Sony !!! Do you make a big body like a truck and manage to incorporate a wifi ??? you are really smart ...........
Arrivederci Canon.
What does RF lenses have to do with this topic ??
I've been using canon 1dx mk2 for 3 years and they've only done 2 firmware updates.
this is MARKETING...
Remember what you can do with Magic Lantern...


----------



## Tremotino (Dec 26, 2019)

Cyborx said:


> The new 1Dx III wil just be a little upgrade from the mark II.
> A little better ISO performance, a little more K video, a little more resolution, a little faster, a little more accurate.
> No IBIS, no Mirrorless, just same old same old, just a little upgrade. Of course with a lot of spin/marketing online on vague terms as deep learning AF blablabla.
> If we are lucky we get eye AF in mirror up modus, but I'm affraid even that is not the case.
> ...



LOOL 
do you really think it is NOT possible to get a great eye AF out of a 8(?)MP AF sensor and you really think canon don't want to implement it in their 1d series? 
why you not just say "canon is *******"?


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 26, 2019)

serhatakbal said:


> Canon sells the WFT-E9 transmitter again .. They really like to exploit people !!!!!!!!
> I decided to switch to Sony !!! Do you make a big body like a truck and manage to incorporate a wifi ??? you are really smart ...........
> [..]



If you bothered to read the Canon announcement you'd see that the 1DxIII does have wifi builtin, the WFT-E9 is for extended range and speeds.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 26, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> If you bothered to read the Canon announcement you'd see that the 1DxIII does have wifi builtin, the WFT-E9 is for extended range and speeds.



They're *******! I'm switching to Sonics!


----------



## Joules (Dec 26, 2019)

Cyborx said:


> If we are lucky we get eye AF in mirror up modus, but I'm affraid even that is not the case.


Apart from the development announcement already telling us that the 1DX III is shaping up to be a big upgrade in throughput and a major upgrade in AF functionality, it will also most likely offer what you are afraid of being left out.

Did you look any closer at the M6 II and 90D yet? There's already eye AF in LiveView and Face AF using the mirror on the 90D. With the 1DX III's boost in AF sensor resolution and processing power it should put up a serious fight when it comes to AF performance in either mode.


----------



## sanj (Dec 26, 2019)

I have never used eye focus in my life. It may be great, but I have worked hard at my focusing skills and can work perfectly fine without eye focus.


----------



## Cyborx (Dec 26, 2019)

sanj said:


> I have never used eye focus in my life. It may be great, but I have worked hard at my focusing skills and can work perfectly fine without eye focus.



What you have never experienced, you can never miss my friend. My collegue uses Sony and he has a hit ratio of 9:10 against my 2:10 with my 1dx. 
And I am not talking relative sharpness, but absolute crisp eyelash-cracking sharp.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 27, 2019)

Cyborx said:


> What you have never experienced, you can never miss my friend. My collegue uses Sony and he has a hit ratio of 9:10 against my 2:10 with my 1dx.
> And I am not talking relative sharpness, but absolute crisp eyelash-cracking sharp.


If you are only getting a hit rate of 20% you are doing something wrong or your camera has an issue. I’m not saying anything about comparative hit rates just pointing out that a 20% hit rate is not acceptable for any camera system.


----------



## stevelee (Dec 27, 2019)

miketcool said:


> Use a dremel...


(Sings)— "I have a little dremel . . ."


----------



## Travel_Photographer (Dec 27, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> If you are only getting a hit rate of 20% you are doing something wrong or your camera has an issue. I’m not saying anything about comparative hit rates just pointing out that a 20% hit rate is not acceptable for any camera system.



I think that depends on what you're photographing and what look you're going for creatively. Eye-detect AF has been an absolute game-changer for me and I bought an RP in large part because of it. 

If I'm trying to photograph my 3-year old playing, running and darting with an 85mm F1.8 wide open and him filling the frame, it's nearly impossible to get more than a 20% hit rate without eye AF. The DoF at that distance is tiny. No other AF method could produce the consistency I get with eye AF in servo mode at that aperture. Sure you could change aperture, distance, or focal length for more DoF, but I don't have to compromise my vision for the photo with eye AF. I get amazing background blur and tack sharp eyes pretty much every photo.

I wouldn't buy a camera going forward without it. I'd be surprised if the new 1D didn't have it in some capacity.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 27, 2019)

Joules said:


> Apart from the development announcement already telling us that the 1DX III is shaping up to be a big upgrade in throughput and a major upgrade in AF functionality, it will also most likely offer what you are afraid of being left out.
> 
> Did you look any closer at the M6 II and 90D yet? There's already eye AF in LiveView and Face AF using the mirror on the 90D. With the 1DX III's boost in AF sensor resolution and processing power it should put up a serious fight when it comes to AF performance in either mode.


I think that some people would rather predict doom and gloom in order to troll to the highest possible level rather than look at the information available and make a considered comment. Fact is it is likely to be just as you say. The 90d and M6 mk2 are brilliant cameras every bit as capable as anything else in the apsc market. It is highly unlikely that the 1dx3 will be anything but the best camera in the FF market.


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 27, 2019)

Travel_Photographer said:


> I think that depends on what you're photographing and what look you're going for creatively. Eye-detect AF has been an absolute game-changer for me and I bought an RP in large part because of it.
> 
> If I'm trying to photograph my 3-year old playing, running and darting with an 85mm F1.8 wide open and him filling the frame, it's nearly impossible to get more than a 20% hit rate without eye AF. The DoF at that distance is tiny. No other AF method could produce the consistency I get with eye AF in servo mode at that aperture. Sure you could change aperture, distance, or focal length for more DoF, but I don't have to compromise my vision for the photo with eye AF. I get amazing background blur and tack sharp eyes pretty much every photo.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a camera going forward without it. I'd be surprised if the new 1D didn't have it in some capacity.



I can confirm that the RP+85mm is great for moving 3 year olds  The trick is to avoid high contrast, that lens has horrible CA. Let's see if I can find some matte black hairclips


----------



## Russ6357 (Dec 27, 2019)

Wildlife shooters Cannon... please remember us! We are (I suspect) the majority of enthused amatures that buy the big glass (400 2.8, 500 & 600 f4) and we need a tough high end body with good frame rate and something I’m the 24-30 MP range.

A jump to mid to high 20’s over 20.1 makes a nice bit of difference when taking bird pics.

Improved lock-on and tracking for BIF would be nice too!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 27, 2019)

Russ6357 said:


> Wildlife shooters Cannon... please remember us! We are (I suspect) the majority of enthused amatures that buy the big glass (400 2.8, 500 & 600 f4) and we need a tough high end body with good frame rate and something I’m the 24-30 MP range.
> 
> A jump to mid to high 20’s over 20.1 makes a nice bit of difference when taking bird pics.
> 
> Improved lock-on and tracking for BIF would be nice too!


The pro sports shooters tell us that they are happy with 20-24 Mpx because it supports their need to rapidly process and transmit files and Mpx aren't limiting. As a bird photographer myself, 30 Mpx is not enough for me as for most of the time I have to crop, and for birds in flight I personally need a lightweight rapidly maneuverable lens I can swing around quickly. Someone is going to be unhappy, whatever Canon does.


----------



## Russ6357 (Dec 27, 2019)

the new 400 2.8 and 600 4 are pretty darn "swingable" and I find the 500 f4 usable too, albeit none of them for more than a couple of minutes before I want it back on the strap or supported by the monopod.

~28-30MP should retain good iso, frame rate and buffer. I also like a higher MP camera for when the light is good but having owned a 5DSR for a few years personally didn't get on with it as a day to day (cropping like yourself) so I bit the bullet and got the 500 f4, which is 700 5.6 with a 1.4 TC which is as slow as I want to go most of the time.

There's no ideal of course and fieldcraft can certainly help. Luck too 

...but I suspect they will focus on the sports photographers.

That said, with the new lens design, maybe a 500 f2.8 could be on the cards... no... no.... that would kill both 400 2.8 and 600 f4 which is one is rich enough and serious enough about wildlife you need one of each.... sigh......


----------



## fabao (Dec 27, 2019)

Travel_Photographer said:


> I think that depends on what you're photographing and what look you're going for creatively. Eye-detect AF has been an absolute game-changer for me and I bought an RP in large part because of it.
> 
> If I'm trying to photograph my 3-year old playing, running and darting with an 85mm F1.8 wide open and him filling the frame, it's nearly impossible to get more than a 20% hit rate without eye AF. The DoF at that distance is tiny. No other AF method could produce the consistency I get with eye AF in servo mode at that aperture. Sure you could change aperture, distance, or focal length for more DoF, but I don't have to compromise my vision for the photo with eye AF. I get amazing background blur and tack sharp eyes pretty much every photo.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a camera going forward without it. I'd be surprised if the new 1D didn't have it in some capacity.



I couldn't agree more. The $1000 RP is much better, in my opinion, for the scenario you described than my $$$$ 1DX. Eye AF is really reliable, even with razor thin DoF. Plus, the EF 85 1.2 was so slow to focus, that it was really hard to get eyes in focus of moving subjects. On RF 85 that has been much improved.


----------



## navastronia (Dec 27, 2019)

fabao said:


> I couldn't agree more. The $1000 RP is much better, in my opinion, for the scenario you described than my $$$$ 1DX. Eye AF is really reliable, even with razor thin DoF. Plus, the EF 85 1.2 was so slow to focus, that it was really hard to get eyes in focus of moving subjects. On RF 85 that has been much improved.



I got an RP for the eye AF, really. Shooting primarily portraits, there's little else I care about, and it's given new life to my (otherwise abysmally innacurate) 85 1.8.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 27, 2019)

Travel_Photographer said:


> I think that depends on what you're photographing and what look you're going for creatively. Eye-detect AF has been an absolute game-changer for me and I bought an RP in large part because of it.
> 
> If I'm trying to photograph my 3-year old playing, running and darting with an 85mm F1.8 wide open and him filling the frame, it's nearly impossible to get more than a 20% hit rate without eye AF. The DoF at that distance is tiny. No other AF method could produce the consistency I get with eye AF in servo mode at that aperture. Sure you could change aperture, distance, or focal length for more DoF, but I don't have to compromise my vision for the photo with eye AF. I get amazing background blur and tack sharp eyes pretty much every photo.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a camera going forward without it. I'd be surprised if the new 1D didn't have it in some capacity.


Eye AF is a very powerful tool and can be very useful on occasions, but however good it is it doesn't change the fact that if somebody is only getting a 20% hit rate with 1D X II AF either they are doing something wrong or the camera has a fault.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 27, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Eye AF is a very powerful tool and can be very useful on occasions, but however good it is it doesn't change the fact that if somebody is only getting a 20% hit rate with 1D X II AF either they are doing something wrong or the camera has a fault.



I shoot sports in challenging environments (with 1DX Mark 1) and I think I get somewhere around 70-90% hit rate, depending on how well I setup the AF squares when framing. Of those I miss, about 90% it catches on the background so technically it's not off-focus, it's just mis-focus on non-target area. Very rarely I actually miss the focus, probably few percent of all shots.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 28, 2019)

bellorusso said:


> Canon has lost this decade to Sony.


Hello, I’d like to introduce you to Reality. Apparently the two of you haven’t met.


----------



## SecureGSM (Dec 28, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hello, I’d like to introduce you to Reality. Apparently the two of you haven’t met.


Neuro,
If I were you, I would not waste my time. Unless you charge for it of course. In fact, there are quite a number of of other forum members that may benefit from such a service. A reality matchmaking business ...


----------



## AlanF (Dec 28, 2019)

bellorusso said:


> Canon has lost this decade to Sony. Let's hope Canon's 2020 will start with some new strategy.
> I think one flagship camera is not enough for today's market.
> Canon puts all the efforts to cheap cameras, but that market shrinks like something in a cold water. Canon could look at smartphones market. Apple, Google and other release several flagship models at once and do it every year.
> I believe, Canon needs at least three current flagship models for different kind of consumers. Alas, Canon only indulges news agencies and older Japanese tourists who are looking for cheap crappy cameras. What about photogs of wildlife, fashion, portraits and all other kinds who prefer more megapixels in a form of a flagship? Canon has completely forgot about us.


You have spoiled your case by the silly first statement about Sony and the snide remarks about Canon. It is true that Canon birdshooters, for example, feel neglected. However, Sony isn't the answer. Their flagship the A9II is stuck on 24 Mpx and although great AF for BIF, it needs their 200-600mm or 600mm lens with extenders. Their high resolution A7RIV is a disappointment to the BIF experts because of blackout and poorer tracking, though it does work for less demanding cases. Struggling Nikon has tried hard with their D850 and D500 DSLRs and introducing lightweight DO-equivalents, that Canon should have. But, they don't have anything to match the 100-400mm II (and don't tell me they have the 200-500mm for it's not in the same league for AF, IQ and weight). My opinion is that the 90D + 100-400mm II is one of the best combinations for genuine enthusiasts, but Canon could have done better.


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 28, 2019)

It certainly wasn't a lost decade for Canon. It was a strong decade of progress for Sony.
Canon needs good competition to continue to innovate.
Canon certainly haven't disappointed me. The 5D III , 5 DIV, 1DX and 1DX II are all great cameras.
The lenses have been stellar. Sony have a long way to catch up in the depth and breadth of Canon lens.
I've not been tempted yet by the Mirrorless Full Frame cameras.
I'm sure they will come good in 2020. Again here the RF lens all seem to be very good.
I waiting excitedly for the 1DX III to see what it really brings.
I'll be disappointed it its only a minor upgrade on the 1DX II. I hope in the intervening 4 years that Canon have improved a thing or two.
I'm sure they won't meet my wish list but I'm optimistic that it will be attractive
Hopefully the high MP EOS- R is a rounded product.
I was never in love with my 5DSR but I've learned to use it where it works best. Personally I always felt they pushed the sensor too far to reach 50MP.
At low ISO on a tripod or in a studio it is a great camera. 
I hope the high mp EOS-R gets a good balance between high MP's and good ISO performance


----------



## LensFungus (Dec 29, 2019)

bellorusso said:


> Canon puts all the efforts to cheap cameras, but that market shrinks like something in a cold water.


I once put a Canon 1DX II in cold water and it became a Canon M6.


----------



## padrepaul (Dec 29, 2019)

Very much looking forward to the 1DX III as a Canon bird shooter. My current setup is the 5DIV with the 800 5.6, though most all of bird stuff was with the 7DII, a good camera, just a touch noisy in low light. I love that lens, and got it used at a discount when many were going to the 600II, and now there is the 600 III. My main concerns are locking on birds in flight, in particular when they leave the perch, and will it be able to hold on when I'm tracking the bird. Also shoot a lot of warblers too who move around a lot. I'm confident it won't dissapoint, just hoping we get a official announcement soon.


----------



## Russ6357 (Dec 29, 2019)

padrepaul said:


> Very much looking forward to the 1DX III as a Canon bird shooter. My current setup is the 5DIV with the 800 5.6, though most all of bird stuff was with the 7DII, a good camera, just a touch noisy in low light. I love that lens, and got it used at a discount when many were going to the 600II, and now there is the 600 III. My main concerns are locking on birds in flight, in particular when they leave the perch, and will it be able to hold on when I'm tracking the bird. Also shoot a lot of warblers too who move around a lot. I'm confident it won't dissapoint, just hoping we get a official announcement soon.



My main rig is 1DX MKII and 500F4 (II) for BIF/Low light or a 5DIV with that or one of my other lenses for better light, perched, less "actiony" shots. The resolution of the 5DIV a bit faster (10FPS would do) and better AF, & solid build quality is my specificaiton for a grail Bird/Wild Life body, presuming a step up in ISO performance.


----------

